# hocking river fishing?



## txfisher (Aug 20, 2010)

I will be moving to Athens from Texas next week and would like to find out about the fishing. I have been fishing rivers for bass all my life. I recently started fly fishing. Any recommendations for fishing the hocking or surrounding areas so I can catch some fish and keep my sanity?


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Explore the hocking north of athens and have fun.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

The Hocking River and Salt Creek are good options for flowing water smallies, and there are some good streams around Columbus, too.


----------



## Klinger (Nov 15, 2006)

Welcome to the site and the area txfisher. River bassin 'eh? My favorite for sure. Nothing like hooking in to an 18 inch river smallie. Take the time to explore the Hocking. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Really good smallie fishing to the north of there. I can think of 4 streams worth fishing.


----------



## ASTONECOLD1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Do you think you could bring some of that Texas BBQ with you and then have us over for a party ? Like maybe some brisket , ribs and pulled pork would be nice . Why you coming to Ohio ? You miss Colt McCoy that much ? Good luck with the fishing and welcome to the site .


----------



## Macfly (Sep 21, 2010)

With some of the cooler nights now the smallies are really active


----------



## alock0889 (Feb 6, 2009)

Fished the Hocking near the OU campus on Monday night. River is really clear and really low. I got 2 hits on topwater and missed them both. Ended up with 1 dink smallie in about 1.5 hours. I have only fished the Hocking around OU, but really want to head out about 5 miles up river. Goodluck out there and keep the reports coming in.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Now is time to get out the big buzzbaits. When I fished the hocking a lot a few years ago this time of year they would smash buzzbaits.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Ive been catching some nice Crappie and Sauger around Athens


----------



## Klinger (Nov 15, 2006)

I think RiverWader has the right idea. Target something besides smallmouth. The water is too low and too clear. I hit the river Sunday for about an hour and a half. Had one little bite before I got the message. Your best bet right now is to find a deep hole with some wood for the crappie.


----------

